# HELP!!! Need to know what bulbs R32's use



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

I bought a set of R32 headlights off of ebay and just installed them on my maxima yesterday. They look really good. I still have a little adjusting to make the corners fit, but at least they're in my car instead of my bedroom. 
Anyway, after turning them on, I noticed that the drivers side low beams was whiter and brighter than the passenger side. I thought it was the wiring harness, but when I took out the bulbs, I realized that the two housings have two different bulbs. I believe the brighter drivers side is a modified H3 bulb. It may be a H3C. The passenger side is totally different. The bulb is a bit skinnier and longer than the H3C. It has 3 prongs on the bottom, but the harness only has 2 wires. 1 of the prongs is not being used. it is a single filament bulb and has 2 spring clips on the bulb, not the headlight housing like the H3C. Does anyone know what kind of bulb this is and if so, where I can get them from? It would be nice if they would match the driver's side for whiteness. drivers side seems to be about 4200-4500k temp. 
Thanks in advance for reading.


----------



## MadMaXima (Jul 28, 2003)

you got a pic bro, i need to see this shit...


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

If it's the light cluster with the projector lights for low beam then I think the standard bulbs are H3C. I have no idea what the other one you found is - as MadMaXima said, a pic would be good.

BTW base model Skylines had a different cluster, without the projector beams. I'm curious as to how you will get around the fact that the Skyline clusters are set up for right hand drive cars - they have a definite low beam pattern that casts more light to the left (roadside).


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah, someone told me about the H3C. but another friend said that the earlier R32's had different bulbs. the difference is that the newer skylines had a ring around the projector and H3C. the other headlight has no ring and that funky bulb that I can't figure out. there are a few pictures on my website. just click on my WWW below.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

wow, just saw the pics of those headlights on your maxima. they look great! did they just bolt right in? sorry i don't have an answer for you about the different bulbs.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Clearly you have a vision! Nice work!

But it seems the guy on eBay sold you lights from two different models of R32, or maybe one was modified to use a peculiar bulb. Does it look like one was altered? Any chance of a photo of the back of each cluster? I'd go shoot mine, but I loaned out my camera earlier this week


----------

